# August Challenge: "Sunset"



## Travers

The prompt for this month's challenge, as chosen by pigletinportugal, is: *Sunset*.

You are free to interpret the prompt in any way you wish, though of course site rules apply. If you are unsure of the challenge rules please read the 'stickies' at the top of the board.

*This challenge will close on the 15th of August.*
We're having another change of format this month: optional anonymity. You can post your entries yourself, or, if you'd like to remain anonymous, you can PM your entry to either *Chester's Daughter* or myself (*Travers*) and we'll post them for you.
Please make sure your entry is properly formatted and mistake free before you submit. You get a 5-minute grace period to edit your piece, but anything after that will likely see it excluded from the challenge. 

As usual, if you'd wish to protect your first rights, post your entry in the *workshop thread*, then copy a link to it in this thread. If you are posting anonymously and you want to protect your first rights, don't forget to mention it in the PM.

Do not post comments in this thread. Any discussion related to the challenge can take place in the Bards' Bistro. Please also refrain from using the "like" button until the challenge has been closed and the poll opened.


----------



## toddm

*Seaside Study*

Mingled with these waves are voices of the ages:
laughter, weeping, the discourse of sages,
the turning, turning, turning of pages
filled with foam-words fleeing away.

White heralds above proclaim the news
with lovely but coarse and wistful mews
from their lofty and wind-tossed views
over shimmering salt seaspray.

The pink sun is leaving, the wind is sighing;
a single great blue heron is flying
close to the water while the day is dying
and while golden shores are turning to grey.


----------



## bookmasta

Rebirth

The last rays of sunlight fade on the horizon

Signaling the tide of change

The ending of one great day

And the start of another

I cross my fingers hoping for it stay a little longer

but even the sun sets in paradise

So I savor the last flickers of sunlight

Before I take my leave

Goodbye until another day

When we will surely meet again​


----------



## Accentuated atmosphere

*Dancing sun, sleep now*

Dying sun
Amethyst gauze does conceal you
Night is quickly treading near you
Cast shadows are dragged out as you drown
Icy misted breaths whisper 'goodnight'
Nearly caught you, that wily night
Gauze of Amethyst clouds, shun the light

Soon, a bed will you find
Under those rolling hills
Nothingness runs amok  

,

Slowly, will your eyes  creep shut
Low now is the abysmal mantle
Every child and baby now mimic you
Every set of eyes emulate what yours do
Patience is the greatest virtue.

Not only will time elapse
Over the night; the world, it still lives
Worry not. dancing sun. Sleep-now-sleep.


----------



## Gargh

Sanctuary, once removed


----------



## Squalid Glass

*Twilight Beams*


It's strange
how nothing seems bright
when Thor's clouds
shield Sól's golden fire,

but below
his gloam vapor-gyre,
she falls
before each coming night.


----------



## BreakingMyself

*The unseen peripheral vison of dusk.*

Sunset, Sunset, Sunset,
Signalling the end of day.

Sunset, Sunset, Sunset,
You always leave this way.

Sunset, Sunset, Sunset,
No longer shining bright.

Sunset, Sunset, Sunset,
This poem is very... rubbish.


----------



## Chesters Daughter

To Tell You What the Blind Man Said


----------



## Chesters Daughter

*Sunset's Promise*

Cotton candy skies
caress my eyes
and set twanging nerves
to rest.
Every day slinks away
with a vivid vow:

my cosmic cocoon
is on its way.

Succor to flay
the daily fray.


----------



## Gumby

*Zodiacal Light (Mature theme)*

Zoe left as the day disappeared,
and the last sliver of fiery sphere
was swallowed by the horizon—

like the little yellow suns,
lined up on the rim of her tub,
had slid down her throat.

She drank the last of her beer;
warm as the bath she lay in,
before pulling the plug.

She'd waited for just after sunset,
somehow it had seemed . . . appropriate.


----------



## aj47

Crone on a Balcony​

Re-examining-
sunset reflecting my life.
Day ages with me.


Golden liquid orb,
kissed into dark by its twin
disappears below.


Bloody clouds remind.
I birthed children; watched them grow-
buried my husband.


Blue fragments of sky
despairing into blackness-
Lonely metaphor.


Black, in mourning garb.
One day--one night--at a time
Will I rise again?


----------



## shedpog329

*To Steal The Night*

Some sort of soulful silence
Some kind of wholeness in lying
There beneath the break of the lone
And indestructibly taking it all

I wasn’t the type to loose my mind
Dimes a dozen when you call it mine
Rhythm and rhyme just to catch their fall
Time tending to steal it all in all

All in all it was jus another faithful eye
To catch the ear that sold the rest of its life
And when it comes back around just to fight
We end the night that told them all was alright


----------



## Travers

*When a god and Titan Battle*

Prometheus be damned!
Who dares extinguish his fire?
Does Hypnos not know what he does
Taking the light from the little ones?
Trickery befalls the great flame.
With Prometheus sent to his dreams.
Be not afraid though, he shall return.
Like the eagle that forever picks at his liver.
What a great battle for all to witness,
Between a god and a titan each day,

_Yet with a wink...__it is over..._​_and they rest._​


----------



## Travers

in the garden drunk


----------



## WechtleinUns

*Tardis Jumping*

Still two days before the sun
kicks up her skirts and 'gins to run!
Burning sea, and searing bums,
what a day, I've picked to come!

Quick, into the tardis 'fore we're done!
Blast away into the sunny sun and
show her I'm not done, I'm not done!!!

Though my lady friend is quite red
and rare. I hope she doesn't catch
me catching her inside a stare.


----------



## OLDSOUL

*The look-out at sundown;

*We bartered with the emptiness to speak first. 
Pondered on those unanswerable questions, 
as if the answers were suddenly on the tips 
of our quivering tongues. We spoke of ‘oughts’ 
and ‘should haves’ and deep regrets we didn’t 
regret because they’d all brought us here, tonight. 
We sat, precariously, you and I, as if something 
unforgettable was going to envelope us, like the 
darkening sky itself. As if we knew one more word 
was all that separated us from ‘now on’. You'd left
your old skin between the couch cushions with the
small change and the popcorn seeds, and I was doing
my best to clear out the dust from behind my ribs. 
It was as if our next breath might make the sky light 
up and dance about in it’s vastness and we’d see 
existence with truer eyes than we had ever dreamed 
we would. We sat listening to the cadence of dusk, 
trying to soften our heartbeats with our hands. 
Waiting to find the words that would make the 
other fall over the precipice of love. 
Or maybe it was a look, that made friends into lovers. 
Perhaps it isn’t up to us at all.


----------



## Inchidoney

​ ​ ​ *She said, I said.*​ *--------------------------------------------------------------*​ *She said, 

*​ *“Let’s watch the sunset.”*
​ *I said, 

*​ *“Let’s make love as the sun sets.” 

*​ *She said, 

*​ *“No I want to see the sun set.”

*​ *I said, 

*​ *“We can watch the sun set anytime.” 

*​ *She said, 

*​ *“Not if you keep pestering me.” 

*​ *I said, 

*​ *“Pestering you, making love is now pestering you?”

*​ *She said, 

*​ *“You’re always pestering me.” 

*​ *I said, 

*​ *“Well if that’s how you feel.” 

*​ *She said, 

*​ *“It is.*​ *Let’s watch the sunset.” *​


----------



## Skodt

http://www.writingforums.com/poetry...0916-august-challenge-sunset.html#post1657938


----------



## Travers

*Sunset Years

*Shadows lengthen,
stretch; absolve sins
etched in feeble minds-
erasing past regrets,
the scars left
by schoolyard epithets.


----------



## Chesters Daughter

*Sunset - 1*

_Towed downward_
_by the indifference of the sun._

_Clouds and colours_
captured _in the cage of physics._

_Each moment more perfect,_
_or a little less,_
_than the one before._

_Horizon mimics _
_a straight line in nature._

_Passive lake reflects __the depths
as if opening a wound
before the 
death of light._


----------



## Vitaly Ana

http://www.writingforums.com/poetry...0916-august-challenge-sunset.html#post1659542


----------



## Xalor

[FONT=&Verdana]"Requiem in D Minor"

A Kaleidoscope of technicolor rhapsodies,[/FONT]
A symphonic catastrophe in undertones of blue
  Where we sit gracefully and watch 
As our ghosts drown into the teal sound.

  So we’ll fold up all of our memories
Into yellowed paper airplanes,
So the notes will be free to play,
Suspended in the freshly-tuned, dusk atmosphere.

  Because the night is deaf,
  The silent, white static of crashing waves
  Deadens metronomic base drums rhythmically
Thumping against the cold, flat beach.


----------



## vangoghsear

Fresh Clipped Lawn

  arid sharp hard 
  edge mower 
  twack wack hacks
  surges growls 
  twack wack hacks
  grass mown 
  mower moans cuts

  off

  silence settles
  with the dust
  sunlight 
  gold on green gathers 
  with the dusk

  shadows in repose
  colors yawn 
  melt blend 
  moist velvet rows
  of purple draped
  dew scented
  fresh clipped lawn


----------



## Chesters Daughter

This challenge is now closed. Please proceed to the *voting thread* to cast your votes.


----------

